# PC Gaming Show E3 2019 press conference live coverage



## guisadop (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice, I hope they finally announce PC 2 this E3.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2019)

Huh, gonna check it out


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2019)

Featuring a portable SmachZ ? 
Well...we live in hope


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 10, 2019)

I slightly doubt we'll hear any Steam UI news on a conference that explicitly says "powered by Epic Games Store", lol


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 10, 2019)

Midnight Ghost Hunt eh...totally not prop hunt.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2019)

Epic Games lol sad

Edit: That 27" monitor sounds cool


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 10, 2019)

This is pretty bland. :v


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 10, 2019)

WTF Epic, i don't give a sh** about your exclusivity as the games will be available later in steam or immediately on other platforms, you are wasting your money paying for exclusiveness no one gives a damn for.

I'm only watching this in hope of RE3R to be announced, but as the stream goes it is fading away slowly...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2019)

I don't know what to feel, but Epic game store exclusivity is nothing original or compelling.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2019)

Shenmue III looks amazingly bad for all the *right* reasons - it looks and sounds exactly like Shenmue should. However, the modern "shiny" graphics give it a weird contrast. I really think they should have gone with a retro style presentation for the game to fully embrace the vibe it gives.

That said, yes, yes, yes, can't wait for my PS4 copy.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 10, 2019)

What's with all the "My name is ___. I am 34 years old..." comments in the YouTube live chat lol, is this some jojo reference? Not talking about the Tiananmen comments.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 10, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> What's with all the "My name is ___. I am 34 years old..." comments in the YouTube live chat lol, is this some jojo reference? Not talking about the Tiananmen comments.
> 
> View attachment 169636


I second this, I want to know as well haha, maybe is some kind of meme like the "I'm using tilt controls" in Nintendo's live streams.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 10, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> I second this, I want to know as well haha, maybe is some kind of meme like the "I'm using tilt controls" in Nintendo's live streams.



Just found it, it's relatively new. https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/my-name-is-yoshikage-kira


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Shenmue III looks amazingly bad for all the *right* reasons - it looks and sounds exactly like Shenmue should. However, the modern "shiny" graphics give it a weird contrast. I really think they should have gone with a retro style presentation for the game to fully embrace the vibe it gives.
> 
> That said, yes, yes, yes, can't wait for my PS4 copy.


Agree. Tho I don't mind a bit of shine, I'm glad it has that retro feel. Just too bad what's happening with Epic.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 10, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Just found it, it's relatively new. https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/my-name-is-yoshikage-kira


Not exactly new, I remember it being thrown around back in 2016. Probably just leaked from JoJo community into a more mainstream memesphere =)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 10, 2019)

On to Ubisoft! Hyped af for Watch Dogs.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2019)

last oasis someone been watching too much wild wild west 

age of wonders looks amazing

not really interested in anything else..


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 10, 2019)

Welp, that was pretty much like any other PC-focused E3 conference - really vague and poorly organized, but had some dope games. Though to be honest, it's questionable whether we ever need a PC-focused E3 conference to begin with, since almost all announced games will be also available on other platforms - may as well call it "Some Random Vidyas E3 2019".


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2019)

Wow, barely anything presented that's even worth the effort to pirate.  Epic fail.


----------



## Mythical (Jun 10, 2019)

Ready for that Mutant Year Zero!! (Even though the storyline way too abrupt at the end)


----------



## leon315 (Jun 11, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> WTF Epic, i don't give a sh** about your exclusivity as the games will be available later in steam or immediately on other platforms, you are wasting your money paying for exclusiveness no one gives a damn for.
> 
> I'm only watching this in hope of RE3R to be announced, but as the stream goes it is fading away slowly...


I heard they are 12-month exclusivity.


----------

